# Watch Chains And Fobs.



## Roger the Dodger

Having read lots of posts, one thing I've noticed is that watch chains and fobs and how different people wear their pocket watches are hardly ever mentioned. Being fairly new to pocket watches, I thought I would post a few pics (sorry about the quality) of my bits and pieces (steady Tiger!) and see what other members thought and maybe see some of their photos. I know a lot of watches are in collections and are not worn on a daily basis....indeed mine only comes out about 6 times a year.

This is a graduated link double Albert from 1910. The photo frame is Victorian (I preferred it to a sovereign case) and the fob is a Victorian Masonic ball.




























Sometimes I wear my watch with a fob strap.



















Would like to read your opinions and see some other pics! Rog.


----------



## louiswu

i have my 1929 silver pocket watch on a plain leather strap.

The strap has always been with the watch - great-gramps was an austere old chap in an austere time.

Stunning collection you have, Mr Dodger. Warms the heart to know they still see use.


----------



## Shangas

Lucky lucky lucky!! I WANT A DOUBLE ALBERT CHAIN!!!

Haven't been able to get my hands on one that I can afford, though.

I do better than just having my watch clipped onto my chain, though. I HATE wristwatches. So I've been wearing a pocket watch every day for the past three years. And after I came into posession of a couple of waistcoats about three months ago, I can now do this...:










Took this shot in the kitchen before going out to dinner with family for Mother's Day. It was this watch and chain in my pocket:










The fob is a simple gold-filled 50c piece, minted in 1977 for her Majesty's Silver Jubilee. The gold fountain pen clipped to the chain in the second picture is a 1925 Wahl Art Deco vest-pocket ringtop fountain pen. They were designed to be clipped to a Double Albert (like what you have, Roger), opposite to the watch, and be placed in a waistcoat pocket. The problem is, I don't have a DA chain yet, so I can't do it that way.

But I wear my watch with an albert and my waistcoat every day now, so none of this is weird to me anymore. In fact a lot of people have said how classy it looks...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hi Shangas!....OMG. :jawdrop: .that looks absolutely stunning! I can't post a pic of me in my waistcoat at the moment, cos my latest one has just gone to the tailors to have a proper 'watch hole' put in between the 2nd and 3rd button so I don't have to cram the 'T' bar into a button hole. Will try and get some better pics done when I get it back.


----------



## Shangas

It can't be that stunning, can it!? Hahahaha.

My waistcoat is a black, wool, seven-button, four-pocket affair, so I don't really need ANOTHER buttonhole for the watch. Plus, I feel more secure when I have to "cram the T-bar into a buttonhole". That chain has saved my watch from several trips to the watchmaker. The watch is my 1957 Ball railroad watch. The pen is from 1925, the fob is from 1977...I'm not sure how old the chain is, though. Can't be too valuable or old. It's made of brass. Cost me all of $20 and it's as strong as all hell.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

louiswu said:


> i have my 1929 silver pocket watch on a plain leather strap.
> 
> The strap has always been with the watch - great-gramps was an austere old chap in an austere time.
> 
> Stunning collection you have, Mr Dodger. Warms the heart to know they still see use.


I think the leather strap is still commonly used in the States....when googling watch fobs, I've seen pictures of guys with their watch in the watch pocket of their jeans, (you know....that daft little pocket inside the right hand pocket that no-one knows what it's for!) and the tab (usually with an enamel badge) hanging out.


----------



## Shangas

I don't like wearing a pocket-watch in one's trousers watch-pocket. I find it too uncomfortable and inconvenient.

It looks cooler if you do it the old-fashioned way with a waistcoat.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shangas said:


> I don't like wearing a pocket-watch in one's trousers watch-pocket. I find it too uncomfortable and inconvenient.
> 
> It looks cooler if you do it the old-fashioned way with a waistcoat.


I totally agree....those little jeans pockets are usually too small to get a watch in nowadays. They're only put on as decoration I think..........


----------



## louiswu

Wouldn't want to keep any watch in my trouser pocket. too much risk of damage.

Watches in waistcoats look excellent, but i'm not a formal-dress type of chap.

I usually have mine in the breast pocket of a combat-type jacket, attached via leather strap to a button hole.

Kind of wannabe military style.


----------



## Shangas

I've always been a rather formal-dress sort of person (my school was the kind that had a uniform, so it was kind of drilled into me). Plus, it's winter here in Australia, so I wear my waistcoat for extra warmth as well as to wear my watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Sorry guys, but when I wear one of my pocket watches it goes in the trouser pocket with the chain attached to the belt, I`m very careful though & make sure to take it off if there`s a chance of potential damage :lookaround:


----------



## Julian Latham

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry guys, but when I wear one of my pocket watches it goes in the trouser pocket with the chain attached to the belt, I`m very careful though & make sure to take it off if there`s a chance of potential damage :lookaround:


+1 most of the time, but occasionally with a waistcoat on a single Albert.


----------



## a6cjn

That's a lovely set Roger and the picture frame really works

I used to have a fair collection of fobs but I can only dig up one old pic










There's a strap similar to yours there and a locket which holds a couple of pics.

I've got a couple of masonic balls as well (that just doesn't sound right  )

I often wondered if any were ever made in silver, I've never come across one

I normally wear mine with a waistcoat or use the lapel buttone hole and put the watch in my top pocket (a la Tim Wannacot)

It's a pity more watches aren't worn and kept in running order

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

a6cjn said:


> That's a lovely set Roger and the picture frame really works
> 
> I used to have a fair collection of fobs but I can only dig up one old pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a strap similar to yours there and a locket which holds a couple of pics.
> 
> I've got a couple of masonic balls as well (that just doesn't sound right  )
> 
> I often wondered if any were ever made in silver, I've never come across one
> 
> I normally wear mine with a waistcoat or use the lapel buttone hole and put the watch in my top pocket (a la Tim Wannacot)
> 
> It's a pity more watches aren't worn and kept in running order
> 
> Chris


Thanks for your kind comments, Chris. I chose that particular photo locket because it is heavy enough to hold the chain in the pocket, and unusually, it's hinged at the bottom so it looks similar to a small watch or sovereign case (those sovereign cases of yours are superb, by the way....what a fabulous collection!) I must get round to putting in a picture of Dearly Beloved at some stage! I have seen some silver Masonic balls on the bay of E, but mostly they are gold on the outside and silver inside (as is mine). They used to oxidise the silver so when the symbols were engraved they showed up silver against a dark background. To see a really nice collection of Masonic balls, look here...

http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmuseum/english_fob_collection.htm


----------



## a6cjn

Thanks for a great link Roger :thumbsup:

Really enjoyed looking (more like coveting) at them.

I'm resisting the temptation to get back into collecting :angel_not:

Chris


----------



## Shangas

During winter, I find that wearing a pocket watch is more practical than wearing a wristwatch.

1. The cold watch-case and/or band isn't pressed up against your wrist. More comfortable.

2. Wearing a waistcoat keeps you warmer.

2. It's easier to pull a pocket-watch on its chain out of your pocket, than it is to pull up the sleeve of a winter coat, to check the time.


----------



## tixntox

Roger the Dodger said:


> a6cjn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lovely set Roger and the picture frame really works
> 
> I used to have a fair collection of fobs but I can only dig up one old pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a strap similar to yours there and a locket which holds a couple of pics.
> 
> I've got a couple of masonic balls as well (that just doesn't sound right  )
> 
> I often wondered if any were ever made in silver, I've never come across one
> 
> I normally wear mine with a waistcoat or use the lapel buttone hole and put the watch in my top pocket (a la Tim Wannacot)
> 
> It's a pity more watches aren't worn and kept in running order
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Those masonic jewellers are fantastic. What workmanship and skill.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments, Chris. I chose that particular photo locket because it is heavy enough to hold the chain in the pocket, and unusually, it's hinged at the bottom so it looks similar to a small watch or sovereign case (those sovereign cases of yours are superb, by the way....what a fabulous collection!) I must get round to putting in a picture of Dearly Beloved at some stage! I have seen some silver Masonic balls on the bay of E, but mostly they are gold on the outside and silver inside (as is mine). They used to oxidise the silver so when the symbols were engraved they showed up silver against a dark background. To see a really nice collection of Masonic balls, look here...
> 
> http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmuseum/english_fob_collection.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

These are a few more bits that I have for putting on an Albert---a couple of solid silver vesta cases from 1900 (one still has some original wax vestas in it), and a silver medal with a rose gold cartouche in the centre. Unfortunately, until I get a silver chain and watch, these will have to stay in the drawer as (personally) I don't think silver accessories on a gold chain go together. The other pics (if anyone's interested) are closeups of my masonic ball fob, closed, and going through the opening process. (sorry about the camera reflections---it's blimmin' hard trying to photograph shiny, spherical objects!)



















This is the ball fob closed. The sections sre so meticulously crafted, you can hardly see the joins and hinges. Later balls have a cage at the top, rather than individual clips. Rog.


----------



## Shangas

Very nice, Roger.

I have considered, several times, buying a vesta-case/pocket match-safe. But not to store matches...but double-edged razor-blades. Unfortunately I've never found one that's big enough.

My main hunt at the moment is to actually get my hands on a gold-filled or brass double albert chain (I'm far too poor to afford a SOLID gold one!).

Reading the title of this thread really made me wonder. It reads: "Watch Chains and Fobs" (How Do You Wear Yours?).

In this day and age, I think it would be better worded: "DO you wear yours?"

How many people on this forum who own pocket watches and chains, actually wear them? And if they don't, what do they do with them?

I've always wanted a nice pocket watch and chain. Now that I have them, I wear them literally every day. They're harder to lose, easier to read, larger to hold and classier to look at. So far, I've had four women compliment me on how classy it looks. Who else owns and wears a pocket watch? How often? And why? Or why not? Considering how much I paid for my watches, I have every intention of wearing them as often as possible...it is what they were created for, anyway...


----------



## a6cjn

Again, thanks for the pics Roger.

Vesta cases do like nice on a watch chain and they are surprisingly good value in todays market. I used to have a collection of them and by pure accident I moved them on when they were on a high (10-12 yrs ago). Since then prices have rapidly declined and it really is a good time to start collecting again 

Yes, I do think you need another watch and chain :wink2:

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shangas said:


> Very nice, Roger.
> 
> I have considered, several times, buying a vesta-case/pocket match-safe. But not to store matches...but double-edged razor-blades. Unfortunately I've never found one that's big enough.
> 
> My main hunt at the moment is to actually get my hands on a gold-filled or brass double albert chain (I'm far too poor to afford a SOLID gold one!).
> 
> Reading the title of this thread really made me wonder. It reads: "Watch Chains and Fobs" (How Do You Wear Yours?).
> 
> In this day and age, I think it would be better worded: "DO you wear yours?"
> 
> How many people on this forum who own pocket watches and chains, actually wear them? And if they don't, what do they do with them?
> 
> I've always wanted a nice pocket watch and chain. Now that I have them, I wear them literally every day. They're harder to lose, easier to read, larger to hold and classier to look at. So far, I've had four women compliment me on how classy it looks. Who else owns and wears a pocket watch? How often? And why? Or why not? Considering how much I paid for my watches, I have every intention of wearing them as often as possible...it is what they were created for, anyway...


I couldn't agree more, Shangas. I'll let you in on a secret...my double Albert is a gold filled one, but then it's not worn every day. (I'm a landscape gardener, so I can't go to work in a suit!) If you are going to wear a chain on a daily basis, I suppose a solid chain is a better option, as any wear won't be apparent. But as Chris said in his post, solid ones are mega money (I saw an 18ct DA that was priced at Â£3200 on the Bay). The good thing about gold filled/rolled gold items is that the plating is very thick...so thick that they can be engraved without going through to the base metal. They have that warm gold look identical to solid items....not that very bright effect you get with modern electro plating, which at best is only a few microns thick and rubs off very quickly. Look on the bay of E, they quite often come up....Mine was less than 50 quid! Just make sure the gold has not worn too much, if at all. A quick rub with a gold polishing cloth and you're good to go!

(Oh...and don't tell anyone.......What was that?....Oh darn it!)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

a6cjn said:


> Again, thanks for the pics Roger.
> 
> Vesta cases do like nice on a watch chain and they are surprisingly good value in todays market. I used to have a collection of them and by pure accident I moved them on when they were on a high (10-12 yrs ago). Since then prices have rapidly declined and it really is a good time to start collecting again
> 
> Yes, I do think you need another watch and chain :wink2:
> 
> Chris


Glad they are of interest Chris. This whole post has exceeded my wildest expectations and its great to get some really positive feedback :thumbsup: I will have to start looking for a silver collection, but not just yet...Mrs. Rog says I have to slow down for a while! :sadwalk: I just hope that seeing all these goodies on display hasn't made you get the urge to start another collection.  ...those fabulous watches and sov. cases must take some looking after! Rog.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

> My main hunt at the moment is to actually get my hands on a gold-filled or brass double albert chain (I'm far too poor to afford a SOLID gold one!).


Shangas...just had a look at the UK eBay and there's a couple of rolled gold DAs on there at the moment. One runs out tomorrow (7.6.10) the other's on for 6 days. I haven't put links in cos I don't think I'm allowed to.(is eBay a commercial site?...maybe somebody can clarify this for me), but look under 'Rolled gold Albert chain'. Hope this may be of use to you........... :derisive:


----------



## Shangas

I know a lady at the local flea-market who sells rings, chains and watches (I bought two pocket watches from her already!) and she said she had some nice pocket-watch chains. I'll probably go and visit her this weekend at the flea-market and see if she has anything nice within my price-range.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shangas said:


> I know a lady at the local flea-market who sells rings, chains and watches (I bought two pocket watches from her already!) and she said she had some nice pocket-watch chains. I'll probably go and visit her this weekend at the flea-market and see if she has anything nice within my price-range.


No worries, mate......hope she has something nice for you! Good luck! :victory:


----------



## Shangas

Thanks. Hopefully she's got a DA chain at a decent price. I want to be able to wear my vest-pocket pen as it was meant to be!

I find it interesting that there seems to be an increasing interest in waistcoats lately. Not necessarily suits, just waistcoats. More shops seem to be selling them. I've wanted one for years. I had one as a child but I outgrew it. Now that they're becoming popular again, it was easier to go out and buy one and wear my watch as it's meant to be worn.

...I wonder if it'll set another trend of people wearing pocket-watches again. All the feedback I'v received from wearing my pocket watch when I'm outside has been amazingly positive.


----------



## a6cjn

If you can get a rolled or filled chain at a reasonable price, then I would get one fairly soon as I've noticed that they are getting very expensive for what they are.

One went for over Â£50 yesterday on Evil Bay :shocking:

As for waistcoats, I don't know if you have places which hire out formal wear for weddings and proms (Moss Bros over here) but such places regularly sell off surplus stock and you can get some real bargains.

Chris


----------



## mel

I've an old Smiths on a silver (coloured) modern-ish chain - and when I wear one of my fancy waistcoats for dancing, I will often give it a wind and pop it across the waistcoat pockets. Mind you, I usually still have a watch on my wrist, I think I'm too used to wearing a watch on the wrist to "go commando" and rely on the pocket watch 

Maybe I should persevere - of course being (slightly :rofl2: ) overweight, I usually end up taking the waistcoat off 'cos I'm too hot, so I'd still need a wristwatch? :to_become_senile:

Decisions, decisions :toot:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

> I've got a couple of masonic balls as well (that just doesn't sound right )
> 
> I often wondered if any were ever made in silver, I've never come across one


There's one on the bay of E now Chris, modern, not vintage. If you fancy a look (though there's not much to see), search under Masonic balls. :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn

Well, it's the first one I've seen but at a tad under 7gms there ain't much weight to it, could be hollow.

Now there is a cube on there that looks a bit tasty

I keep saying I won't start collecting again but I'm easily lead :angel_not:

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

a6cjn said:


> Well, it's the first one I've seen but at a tad under 7gms there ain't much weight to it, could be hollow.
> 
> Now there is a cube on there that looks a bit tasty
> 
> I keep saying I won't start collecting again but I'm easily lead :angel_not:
> 
> Chris


Unusually, for a modern 'ball', that cube (or ashlar as it's known) has got individual clips rather than the more common cage to hold it shut. It's also very bright!! B) However, in keeping with 99% of modern balls, you can see that the symbols are stamped on rather than the more time consuming and skillful hand engraving found on vintage examples. (There's one in that collection of fobs I showed you, top row, 6th right.) There're also a couple of pyramid shaped ones in there as well....those five sided ones that open into a star are very rare and fetch upwards of Â£500!...not because of the gold value, but the rarity factor. One on the Bay went for over Â£650 a couple of months ago!


----------



## Ted

Great post. I wear mine with a simple chain attached to a belt loop, then put the watch in my pants pocket in one of those blue velvet pouches with a draw string. It protects it from scratches in my pocket.


----------



## Shangas

Hey Ted.

Do you wear trousers or jeans with a watch-pocket? If you do, you might want to just put your pocket-watch in there and keep it neatly out of the way.










The watch-pocket is the fifth pocket...that little one on the left there.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Still waiting for my new suit and more importantly, waistcoat, to come back from the tailor so I can get some pix up of the full effect with the DA! I reckon the bloke's gone to the States to pick the cotton himself or snuck off on holiday! :beach: Hopefully it won't be too long now. Now where did I put that wide angle lens................


----------



## Shangas

I've always been a fan of waistcoats. Not because I can wear my pocket-watch, but because I like how they look and feel. Dressing it up with a watch and chain is just a happy bonus.

By the way, I went to the Titanic Artefact Exhibit at the Melbourne Museum last week. One of the artefacts on display was a very nice navy-blue, six-button, four-pocket waistcoat. I was admiring it when I noticed something...

Six buttons.

Seven buttonholes!

Whoever owned it had it altered to fit in a buttonhole for his watch-chain!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

See..I told you..(way back on the first page). :grin: It was common in those days to have a purpose made 'watch hole' put in the waistcoat. This hole is vertical so it keeps the chain centered between the buttons and stops it sliding from side to side. Any good tailor should be able to put one in a modern waistcoat if asked.


----------



## ValvesRule

I just carry mine in the Watch-pocket of my jeans, with a belt-chain on the waistband (I don't wear a belt) and the Key tied to the Pendant with a now-frayed piece of string.

I can only carry my smallest watches, as the Watch-pocket in my present jeans is very small - presumably designed to take a mobile telephone. In my old jeans, I could carry my 1827 Pair Case Verge FusÃ©e with its high-domed Bull's-eye glass.

I have to be a bit careful when carrying my Chronograph, as bending double or leaning forward while sitting can start it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Seeing as it was me that started this topic, I s'pose I better put up some pics of how I wear mine! Sorry it's taken so long, but as you've probably read, the new suit's been away for alterations. Anyway, it's back now so here goes!......(no sniggering at the back, there!) :rofl2:

Square and compass fob.










Ball fob.










Suited and booted! :blush:










Hope we get some more pics of other members with their watches/chains...there's only me 'n Shangas at the moment (or is that enough!!!  ).....it's so nice to put names to faces, don't you think? :bag:


----------



## Shangas

VERY handsome, Roger! A proper gentleman with his suit, watch and chain.

I like the masonic watch-fob 

My cousin took this photo of me last week. I'm sitting on a bench inside a restored ca. 1900 railroad carriage on the local historic steam railroad (Cuz, family & I went there last week for a ride on the old smoke-belcher).










The little blue thing I have looped onto my watch-chain is my university graduation-ring. I was just hanging it there temporarily so that it didn't slide off my finger by mistake and get lost during the train-ride. I thought of wearing it as a watch-fob, but it's too big to slip onto the swivel-clip comfortably.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Looking cool, Shangas....but then I s'pose it is winter over there....ha ha. It's 81 degrees F here in sunny Reading today....hottest day OTY so far.... :beach: That's your winter temp isn't it! :rofl: Just a quick idea about your Graduation ring....if you had a suitable sized jump ring fitted, you could clip it on your chain, or still wear it on your finger as the mood takes you..... and finally, from a previous post...



> I have considered, several times, buying a vesta-case/pocket match-safe. But not to store matches...but double-edged razor-blades.


Mate......we need to have a serious talk! Lol! :assassin:


----------



## Shangas

*sob*

I BROKE MY WATCH CHAIN!!! :crybaby:

This horrific incident happened on Wednesday when it caught on something unexpectedly and was ripped apart near the T-bar. Solid brass!

Fortunately, I managed to collect all the pieces, and the watch (1918 Elgin, 15J 16S) was undamaged.

I took this opportunity, with the help of a pair of pliers, to do a bit of altering and turned my (probably too-long) single albert into a Double Albert, by moving the T-bar to the middle of the chain and one of the swivel-clips (that snapped off) to the end (where the T-bar used to be). The entire chain is a foot long, so that's enough slack for it to be practical and I finally have a double albert.

I keep my watch on the right chain and my keys on the left chain


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Oh no! Sorry to hear you broke your chain, but great that you fixed it, and came up with what you've always wanted, a double Albert! :victory: I bet you look the buisness now....you'll have to get some pics up so we can admire it! :clapping:


----------



## Shangas

There you go, Roger. Each half-chain is six inches long.


----------



## Jeorge

*crawls out of the woodwork*










Sadly, I don't dress in tweed daily (as much as i'd like to :schmoll. I need to finish alterations, including adding a buttonhole to the waistcoat/vest... Which have been on an 'I'll do it tomorrow!' basis for the last 8 months..

I've recently procured a couple of fobs (but still no vintage chain ), which I'll post tomorrow when the lighting's better 

- Jeorge


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nice one, Shangas...that's looking good! :thumbup: and good to see you too, Jeorge...it's nice to see people keeping the old traditions alive! :clapping:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Back near the beginning of this thread, when I was discussing the various objects to hang on the other end of my Double Albert, I remember saying that I thought the traditional item (a sovereign case) was a bit bulky for my liking. However that changed when I saw this one come up for sale...



















It's an Edwardian Aaron Lufkin Dennison (ALD) 9ct gold filled 'sun' case, guaranteed to wear for 20 years. The thing I like about it is the hand engraving that covers the front and back (apart from the cartouche on the front, which is blank), and makes it stand out from the usual plain ones. The mechanism works perfectly, and the coin holder still has a strong spring.










I think it completes my set beautifully...hope you agree. All I need now is a sovereign or two to put in it!


----------



## a6cjn

What a stunning set that is now Rodger and I really do believe that a display like that shows a pocket watch at its best.

The sovereign holder looks in good condition as well.(I have one virtually identical to that, although the cartouche is engraved)

I would suggest you try and get a couple of more turns on the little screw in the bow as they have a habit of working loose, particularly if you wear them regularly.

BTW it has raised an old 'discussion' with the 710 (or SWMBO), sometime ago she 'persuaded' me to put a Masonic ball that I had on to her charm bracelet










After seeing your set Rodger, I'm trying to get back and put it on this one










Wish me luck 

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

a6cjn said:


> What a stunning set that is now Rodger and I really do believe that a display like that shows a pocket watch at its best.
> 
> The sovereign holder looks in good condition as well.(I have one virtually identical to that, although the cartouche is engraved)
> 
> I would suggest you try and get a couple of more turns on the little screw in the bow as they have a habit of working loose, particularly if you wear them regularly.
> 
> BTW it has raised an old 'discussion' with the 710 (or SWMBO), sometime ago she 'persuaded' me to put a Masonic ball that I had on to her charm bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing your set Rodger, I'm trying to get back and put it on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck
> 
> Chris


Thanks for that Chris...there is just a little pocket wear on the back of the case, but nothing I can't live with....it is the best part of 100 years old and someone obviously loved it enough to wear it regularly. I did think about having it re-plated....but you know...I like it just the way it is...proudly showing its age and history. When I (gently) cleaned it, I actually took the screw out and cleaned all the crud out of the hole and threads before re-assembling.

Love the look of your set, especially with your initials on the sovereign case....hope you succeed in parting the ball from SWMBO's (she who must be obeyed?)charm (sovereign?) bracelet because it will finish the set off a treat. Good luck! :black eye:


----------



## Mikrolisk

Here is a very interesting watch chain:










Perhaps you've notived the hole in that acorn... altogether there are three holes in there. The secret of this acorn is an anti-theft-gadget! If you pull the chain, pins appear out of these holes! And these pins will get caught in the vest or the pocket and you cannot pull out the watch. You have to pull the watch out of the pocket by the acorn!

These are those pins:










Andreas


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mikrolisk said:


> Here is a very interesting watch chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've notived the hole in that acorn... altogether there are three holes in there. The secret of this acorn is an anti-theft-gadget! If you pull the chain, pins appear out of these holes! And these pins will get caught in the vest or the pocket and you cannot pull out the watch. You have to pull the watch out of the pocket by the acorn!
> 
> These are those pins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas


Wow! What a useful little anti-theft device....never seen one of those before, Andreas...it must be fairly unique. I bet that's caught a few pickpockets!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hope you succeed in parting the ball from SWMBO's (she who must be obeyed?)charm (sovereign?) bracelet because it will finish the set off a treat. Good luck! :black eye:


Any luck, yet Chris? :hypocrite: :black eye: :dntknw:



Mikrolisk said:


> Here is a very interesting watch chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've notived the hole in that acorn... altogether there are three holes in there. The secret of this acorn is an anti-theft-gadget! If you pull the chain, pins appear out of these holes! And these pins will get caught in the vest or the pocket and you cannot pull out the watch. You have to pull the watch out of the pocket by the acorn!
> 
> These are those pins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas


Have you ever seen anything like this, Chris....I think it's amazing and really (to coin a phrase of modern 'yoof') 'cool'......or should that be 'kew-l' :lol:


----------



## a6cjn

Roger the Dodger said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you succeed in parting the ball from SWMBO's (she who must be obeyed?)charm (sovereign?) bracelet because it will finish the set off a treat. Good luck! :black eye:
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck, yet Chris? :hypocrite: :black eye: :dntknw:
> 
> Have you ever seen anything like this, Chris....I think it's amazing and really (to coin a phrase of modern 'yoof') 'cool'......or should that be 'kew-l' :lol:
Click to expand...

Well there have been a few 'discussions' but I think I'm fighting a losing battle :box:

No I haven't seen a chain like that is it brass?


----------



## stevieb

Hi Roger,

Here's a couple of mine.










These are 18ct [i was lucky to have them before gold went through the roof] I have quite a few chains, fobs and watches. This is the only photograph i have of them. Over the weekend i'll get them out and take some more.

steve


----------



## Mikrolisk

a6cjn said:


> No I haven't seen a chain like that is it brass?


Yep, it's just brass, nothing more precious. On the photo the chain looks better than in real life. :lookaround:

Andreas


----------



## Roger the Dodger

stevieb said:


> I have quite a few chains, fobs and watches. This is the only photograph i have of them. Over the weekend i'll get them out and take some more.
> 
> steve


 Very nice, Steve....looking forward to some more pics. Do you wear yours?


----------



## stevieb

Sometimes I wear a waistcoat to work and normally I wear the double with a Provincial English made pair cased watch with the little compass fob.

I have my favorite bits and peices, which i'll post on Sunday..

For my sin's have a beard and i also enjoy a pipe.

I think in some quarters it would be called a grand slam.

steve


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Here's the 'Western' take on how to wear a pocket watch without all of the glitz. Since this is pretty much my daily wear, Levi's and a decent shirt - this is ideal. Don't wear a pocket watch very often but I have to say I like the routine. Opening the sheepskin padded leather pouch, pulling the watch out - and if it's a hunter case, opening the watch to tell the time. Then reversing the process. It really takes people back as well. I really like the 'relaxed' look with the leather lanyard, etc. Those jeans 'watch pockets' are a joke. have the same set-up in black as well... you know... for those more formal occasions.

I have to admit... Roger The Dodger... Lookin' Good... what a fantastic look!! Love the Elgin Masonic and accessories.

My self portrait... looks like I need to lose a few lbs and definitely clean up the office!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Very nice look, Robert, I've not seen one of those pouches before...I can see it's great for informal use...I must see if we have anything like that over here....I know a man on here who's a brilliant leather worker....."Are you listening, Chris?" :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn

Oooh Roger :blush2:

Leather braiding is a different type of leathercraft altogether - see here

Have done a fair bit in the past and I like the one Robert has shown.

Yet something else to put on the 'to do' list :umnik2:

Chris


----------



## a6cjn

The braiding link is playing up. Try http://outdoors.magazine.free.fr/spip.php?article339

Chris


----------



## stevieb

Hi Rodger and co,

I haven't taken any photos of this watch so i thought i would take a few extra of the watch and post a new topic.

In the mean time heres a few of the chains and fobs.




























steve


----------



## Roger the Dodger

That looks like a stunning collection, Steve.....would like to see more of it in detail.....Walthams? Elgins? Thomas Russell? Garrard? Lets have a look..... :man_in_love:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

For the really traditional look - I have to go with the woven or braided - Human Hair Chain or Fob! I know... a little grotesque but it was a tradition around the turn of the century for women to do this for their men going off to war or as a memorium. I treat it very fragile but it is probably tougher than I realize. My wife picked this up for me at an antique show. One of the highest quality ones I have seen...










I really must get a better camera for the macro stuff... sorry!


----------



## Shangas

To show off awesome pocket watches, one must also have awesome waistcoats.










I picked up this awesome, chocolate-brown waistcoat today at the thrift-store where I work. It's five buttons, belted back, and SIX pockets (two inside, two up the top, two down the bottom. It was too awesome not to buy. It was in brand-new condition. So new, it still had the pocket-threads to hold the pocket-edges sewn shut. I bought it on the spot. I didn't care that it had a missing button, I was confident I could find a suitable replacement.

Back home, I rifled mum's sewing-case. I found some chocolate-brown thread with which I can sew any buttons on without the thread standing out against the waistcoat colour, and I even found a button of the same size and style! The brown tint is close enough to the others so that the difference is barely noticeable (and even then, only under strong light).

It goes perfectly with a watch and chain (as all waistcoats should) and it fits me like a dream.

The price for this awesomeness was *TWO DOLLARS.*

Originally the waistcoat was marked at $8. But then the store manager discounted it to $5. When she found out I was going to buy it, she chopped it down even further and said I could have it for two!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Looking sharp, Shangas, but with that cool getup, it looks like you should be in Dodge City, not the Australian outback!!! All you need now is a couple of six shooters!


----------



## Shangas

Yeah. I call that my 'Indiana Jones' or 'Wild West' outfit. Now get me a whip or a pair of Smith & Wessons!


----------



## AlanJohn

I have just joined this forum, for some reason I can't access the profile page, so I'll tell you something about myself here.

I am a traditionalist, so always wear a waistcoat and watch and chain.

I dislike the modern form of dress, so always when out and about wear a coat, usually tweed, cord slacks and a fedora and brogues, along with my waistcoat and watch.

I have over a dozen waistcoats and 4 watches and chains. I will add pictures of my watches and me, once I have figured out how to do it.

Can anyone help me on this point?

Glad to be here.


----------



## a6cjn

Welcome to the Forum, it's a nice friendly place

You need to put your pics into a host such as PhotoBucket

You then copy the pic's IMG code (the bottom one under the pic) and paste it into your post

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## Shangas

Hi Alan. You sound a lot like me. I don't have a dozen waistcoats (yet) but I'm rarely seen without a waistcoat, watch and chain. Modern casual attire scares me.


----------



## AlanJohn

Looking good Shanges.I Like the hat too. I always wear a fedora or panama myself.



Shangas said:


> To show off awesome pocket watches, one must also have awesome waistcoats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this awesome, chocolate-brown waistcoat today at the thrift-store where I work. It's five buttons, belted back, and SIX pockets (two inside, two up the top, two down the bottom. It was too awesome not to buy. It was in brand-new condition. So new, it still had the pocket-threads to hold the pocket-edges sewn shut. I bought it on the spot. I didn't care that it had a missing button, I was confident I could find a suitable replacement.
> 
> Back home, I rifled mum's sewing-case. I found some chocolate-brown thread with which I can sew any buttons on without the thread standing out against the waistcoat colour, and I even found a button of the same size and style! The brown tint is close enough to the others so that the difference is barely noticeable (and even then, only under strong light).
> 
> It goes perfectly with a watch and chain (as all waistcoats should) and it fits me like a dream.
> 
> The price for this awesomeness was *TWO DOLLARS.*
> 
> Originally the waistcoat was marked at $8. But then the store manager discounted it to $5. When she found out I was going to buy it, she chopped it down even further and said I could have it for two!


----------



## AlanJohn

Well I tried to post using flicker, but it rejected it, took a long time uploading the photoes too. I'll try PhotoeBucket as you suggest. Thanks for the welcome.



a6cjn said:


> Welcome to the Forum, it's a nice friendly place
> 
> You need to put your pics into a host such as PhotoBucket
> 
> You then copy the pic's IMG code (the bottom one under the pic) and paste it into your post
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

That is a great collection of fobs,I shall have to look out for some for myself to collect.

I am new here, but have failed to upload photoes using Flicker, and can't seem to upload on photobucket, so I guess I shall have to give up.



a6cjn said:


> That's a lovely set Roger and the picture frame really works
> 
> I used to have a fair collection of fobs but I can only dig up one old pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a strap similar to yours there and a locket which holds a couple of pics.
> 
> I've got a couple of masonic balls as well (that just doesn't sound right  )
> 
> I often wondered if any were ever made in silver, I've never come across one
> 
> I normally wear mine with a waistcoat or use the lapel buttone hole and put the watch in my top pocket (a la Tim Wannacot)
> 
> It's a pity more watches aren't worn and kept in running order
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

Her is hoping this image is accepted. I have tried and failed before.

It is my silver key wind watch, which is made in Chester and is around 1900. Double albert and fob and a folding scissors.


----------



## AlanJohn

Here is the inside of the cover of the silver key wind wach I have. The hallmarks tell me the case is made in Chester, although the watch face says Sheffield, and I believe the letter tells me it's 1900.

I thought it would be older than that being a key wind.

Does anyone know when ther stopped making key wind watches? I know they started making windup watches around 1850.

If anyone can tell me anything more from the marks I'd be obliged.


----------



## AlanJohn

This is the inside of my silver key wind watch, you can't see the workings and I don;t know how you gain access to them either.


----------



## a6cjn

I really like that Alan and that's how I like to see a pocket watch, as a 'set', with a chain and a fob. The pair of folding scissors is most unusual, I haven't seen them on a watch chain before.

I would have another try with PhotoBucket as I've found it very straight forward to use

I even managed to do a little slide show of some of my sets

here

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

Terrific collection. Must have taken you some time to get this lot. I wear a pocket watch every day on my waistcoat.



stevieb said:


> Hi Rodger and co,
> 
> I haven't taken any photos of this watch so i thought i would take a few extra of the watch and post a new topic.
> 
> In the mean time heres a few of the chains and fobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steve


----------



## AlanJohn

Well I've managed to get photoes on the site with Flicker as long as you click on the link. I can't even get photobucket to start uploading?

Unfortunately, the scissors isn't silver, but it is a handy little addition.



a6cjn said:


> I really like that Alan and that's how I like to see a pocket watch, as a 'set', with a chain and a fob. The pair of folding scissors is most unusual, I haven't seen them on a watch chain before.
> 
> I would have another try with PhotoBucket as I've found it very straight forward to use
> 
> I even managed to do a little slide show of some of my sets
> 
> here
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

I'd love to come across one of these for my DA. Can I ask what it cost?



Roger the Dodger said:


> Back near the beginning of this thread, when I was discussing the various objects to hang on the other end of my Double Albert, I remember saying that I thought the traditional item (a sovereign case) was a bit bulky for my liking. However that changed when I saw this one come up for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Edwardian Aaron Lufkin Dennison (ALD) 9ct gold filled 'sun' case, guaranteed to wear for 20 years. The thing I like about it is the hand engraving that covers the front and back (apart from the cartouche on the front, which is blank), and makes it stand out from the usual plain ones. The mechanism works perfectly, and the coin holder still has a strong spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it completes my set beautifully...hope you agree. All I need now is a sovereign or two to put in it!


----------



## AlanJohn

I have over a dozen waiscoats myself. I have ofter wondered where Tim Wannacot gets his, all have collars on them. Could it be his wife makes them for him ?



Shangas said:


> I've always been a fan of waistcoats. Not because I can wear my pocket-watch, but because I like how they look and feel. Dressing it up with a watch and chain is just a happy bonus.
> 
> By the way, I went to the Titanic Artefact Exhibit at the Melbourne Museum last week. One of the artefacts on display was a very nice navy-blue, six-button, four-pocket waistcoat. I was admiring it when I noticed something...
> 
> Six buttons.
> 
> Seven buttonholes!
> 
> Whoever owned it had it altered to fit in a buttonhole for his watch-chain!


----------



## AlanJohn

You look very smart. I am a traditionalist myself and don't feel right unless I'm dressed in waistcoat, tie or cravat and fedora. Hate the modern trend of dress, and only wear joggins suits and trainers to cycle.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Seeing as it was me that started this topic, I s'pose I better put up some pics of how I wear mine! Sorry it's taken so long, but as you've probably read, the new suit's been away for alterations. Anyway, it's back now so here goes!......(no sniggering at the back, there!) :rofl2:
> 
> Square and compass fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suited and booted! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we get some more pics of other members with their watches/chains...there's only me 'n Shangas at the moment (or is that enough!!!  ).....it's so nice to put names to faces, don't you think? :bag:


----------



## Shangas

I'm not a fan of modern clothing, I'll be quite honest. It's hard to look sophistocated in jeans, sneakers and a hoodie. It's hard to look respectable in a T-shirt, shorts and thongs. It's impossible to look intelligent wearing boardshorts and singlets.

I've always liked waistcoats. I had only one as a child...a small grey one. But unfortunately, kids grow up. And out. So I grew out of the waistcoat and I didn't own another one until I bought one a couple of years ago. Then my dad gave me another one. Then I bought a couple more. Then I bought a few more...

So far I have about a half-dozen waistcoats. One black, one dark-grey pinstripe (belted), one blue pinstripe (belted), one grey (belted), one chocolate brown (see previous page. Also belted).

One day, I hope to buy one that's cobalt blue. And one that's dark red.

But yes. Always with a watch and chain. I do a lot of things with my hands (writing, typing, cooking, piano playing) and I find it uncomfortable to do all those things while wearing a wristwatch.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AlanJohn said:


> I'd love to come across one of these for my DA. Can I ask what it cost?


Hi and welcome to the forum Alan.....sorry it's taken me so long to reply, but I haven't looked at this thread in ages. I don't normally divulge how much an item has cost as I think that is a private matter, but as you are a new member I'll give a guide price for the sovereign case.....most solid gold ones you see on eBay are around the Â£450 mark....gold filled go from around Â£50-Â£100....I think I paid around Â£60 for mine, but although it's got a bit of 'brassing' on the back (where the gold has worn through), I liked the hand engraving on it, which sets it apart from the more common plain ones, which was why I was prepared to pay what I did. If you want to have a look on the Bay, search under 'Gold sovereign case'....they are a bit few and far between, but if you persevere for a while, something will show up. I'll try and explain a bit about the pics.....to start with, if you've got a setting on your camera for forums or email pics, use that, as it formats the pic into a small size. On my Sony, it's a setting called VGA.....upload your pics into 'My Documents' on your PC. Go to Photobucket and click on 'Upload'. A window will appear that asks you to open a folder. Select 'My Documents'....highlight the files and click 'open'. The files will then upload to your photobucket account. Once they have uploaded, click save, and they're hosted! To post a pic, put your cursor over the pic you want, and a drop down box appears. Click the 4th option (the one with IMG at the beginning)and the word 'copied' appears. Go back to your post in the forum (have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly). Put your cursor under any text you have written (repeat key) and R click to bring up the paste option. Then L click paste and hey presto....you're done! If you want to put in another pic, go back to your photobucket tab and repeat the procedure. You can add a max of 5 pics per post.....if you need to add more you just do another post. Tip....hit the 'preview post' button at the bottom to check everything's OK....adjust if needed....then hit 'add reply'. I appreciate this sounds long winded and complicated, but like everything else, once you've done it a few times it's easy.....most of us here will get a pic posted in less than a minute.

Hope this helps!....Rog. :thumbsup:

Edit: BTW...your collection looks very interesting...like Chris said, I've not seen a folding scissors like that before...very nice (and practical too!)


----------



## Shangas

I'm not that familiar with British currency, Rodger. Are any modern coins currently in circulation of a suitable size to be placed in a sovereign case? It might be a nifty way to store loose change.

AlanJohn,

I'd just like to say what a beautiful silver watch you have.

You are quite correct. Keyless pocketwatches started being manufactured in the 1850s after the keyless watch-movement was perfected in the late 1840s by the Patek & Philippe Company of Switerzland. By the 1870s, keyless watches started taking off in the USA, but I believe they were slower to be adopted over in Europe.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hi, Shangas....the largest diameter coin that can be accommodated in the spring loaded compartment is 20mm. In British currency, the largest denomination modern coin that size is the 20 pence piece, and mine will hold three....so only 60p max....in terms of practicality, not even enough for a car park ticket! The Â£1 coin is about the right diameter, but it's too thick at 3mm to fit. (You could always carry a real sovereign in it!..they are still legal tender!)




























Alan....you can get silver sovereign cases that would match your set....forgot to mention that last night.....


----------



## Shangas

I think it's an awesome little contraption! How many old sovereigns does a case like that hold?

If I could find someplace to buy them, I'd love to own an old pocket match-case with those strike-anywhere matches.

Only I don't know where to buy the matches.

Or I could cheat and tape a striking-surface to the bottom of the case.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shangas said:


> I think it's an awesome little contraption! How many old sovereigns does a case like that hold?
> 
> If I could find someplace to buy them, I'd love to own an old pocket match-case with those strike-anywhere matches.
> 
> Only I don't know where to buy the matches.
> 
> Or I could cheat and tape a striking-surface to the bottom of the case.


I should think it would hold about 3-4 sovereigns...so, at around Â£250 (average) a piece.. in todays money, about a grands worth....is that enough loose change? k:

Vestas cases have a striker built into the bottom for 'strike anywhere' matches










....over here, the only brand I know of is 'Swan Vestas' that have red tips. Some vestas cases have a small hole in one corner that was used to hold a lighted match for melting sealing wax. They are readily available on eBay....though the last time you showed an interest in these cases, you said you wanted to keep razor blades in one! :no2: Ha ha!


----------



## a6cjn

Informative post there Rog :thumbsup:

Sovereign cases are always available on Flea Bay and there's over 40 on there at the mo', including one with combined vesta case.

You can also get double cases which hold full and half sovereigns.










A few years back, a load of 'modern' silver ones were imported and they were cheap, they were plain but did have a continental stamp on them. Obviously, they were snapped up very quickly and quite a few were bought by the trade and were embossed and/or emabellished and sold on

I had a few meself and had a play (as you do) and put my initials on a couple










Shangas, you should be able to pick one up fairly easily, the cheapest ones were in fact made from steel but then were ones in gunmetal, pinchbeck, brass as well as silver and gold

I haven't checked the cost recently but it was/is quite common to pick up examples and then have them gold or silver plated.

I used to have quite a collection and there are some avid collectors out there but bullion prices now make them an expensive item. As Roger said, even a 9ct example is fetching Â£500 but you may be lucky browsing cabinets in antique shops etc and come across a silver one for a good price

I was gobsmacked last year when my daughter gave me a double one, in silver, for my birthday and I was a little concerned about how much she had spent, but she later told me (with a massive grin on her face) that she had found it tucked away in an antique shop in Eastbourne for the princely sum of Â£16 :jawdrop:

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

This is me displaying my double albert watch chain on one of my waistcoats.


----------



## AlanJohn

I shall have to keep ,my eyes peeled for one in auctions I sometimes go to. Would look great on my DA.



a6cjn said:


> Informative post there Rog :thumbsup:
> 
> Sovereign cases are always available on Flea Bay and there's over 40 on there at the mo', including one with combined vesta case.
> 
> You can also get double cases which hold full and half sovereigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years back, a load of 'modern' silver ones were imported and they were cheap, they were plain but did have a continental stamp on them. Obviously, they were snapped up very quickly and quite a few were bought by the trade and were embossed and/or emabellished and sold on
> 
> I had a few meself and had a play (as you do) and put my initials on a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangas, you should be able to pick one up fairly easily, the cheapest ones were in fact made from steel but then were ones in gunmetal, pinchbeck, brass as well as silver and gold
> 
> I haven't checked the cost recently but it was/is quite common to pick up examples and then have them gold or silver plated.
> 
> I used to have quite a collection and there are some avid collectors out there but bullion prices now make them an expensive item. As Roger said, even a 9ct example is fetching Â£500 but you may be lucky browsing cabinets in antique shops etc and come across a silver one for a good price
> 
> I was gobsmacked last year when my daughter gave me a double one, in silver, for my birthday and I was a little concerned about how much she had spent, but she later told me (with a massive grin on her face) that she had found it tucked away in an antique shop in Eastbourne for the princely sum of Â£16 :jawdrop:
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

Thanks for the info'but I know how to do it, it is just that it won't allow me to, it keeps givin gme a message that there is a problem and I can't even access it. Although I can post pictures on Flicker easily, but the pictures don't come on this site as a picture but a URL. But all anyone has to do is click on it, so it is not a problem. Thanks for the welcome. I have just put one of me dressed up with my double albert displayed.



Roger the Dodger said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to come across one of these for my DA. Can I ask what it cost?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome to the forum Alan.....sorry it's taken me so long to reply, but I haven't looked at this thread in ages. I don't normally divulge how much an item has cost as I think that is a private matter, but as you are a new member I'll give a guide price for the sovereign case.....most solid gold ones you see on eBay are around the Â£450 mark....gold filled go from around Â£50-Â£100....I think I paid around Â£60 for mine, but although it's got a bit of 'brassing' on the back (where the gold has worn through), I liked the hand engraving on it, which sets it apart from the more common plain ones, which was why I was prepared to pay what I did. If you want to have a look on the Bay, search under 'Gold sovereign case'....they are a bit few and far between, but if you persevere for a while, something will show up. I'll try and explain a bit about the pics.....to start with, if you've got a setting on your camera for forums or email pics, use that, as it formats the pic into a small size. On my Sony, it's a setting called VGA.....upload your pics into 'My Documents' on your PC. Go to Photobucket and click on 'Upload'. A window will appear that asks you to open a folder. Select 'My Documents'....highlight the files and click 'open'. The files will then upload to your photobucket account. Once they have uploaded, click save, and they're hosted! To post a pic, put your cursor over the pic you want, and a drop down box appears. Click the 4th option (the one with IMG at the beginning)and the word 'copied' appears. Go back to your post in the forum (have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly). Put your cursor under any text you have written (repeat key) and R click to bring up the paste option. Then L click paste and hey presto....you're done! If you want to put in another pic, go back to your photobucket tab and repeat the procedure. You can add a max of 5 pics per post.....if you need to add more you just do another post. Tip....hit the 'preview post' button at the bottom to check everything's OK....adjust if needed....then hit 'add reply'. I appreciate this sounds long winded and complicated, but like everything else, once you've done it a few times it's easy.....most of us here will get a pic posted in less than a minute.
> 
> Hope this helps!....Rog. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: BTW...your collection looks very interesting...like Chris said, I've not seen a folding scissors like that before...very nice (and practical too!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AlanJohn said:


> This is me displaying my double albert watch chain on one of my waistcoats.


Looking very dapper, Alan! It's so nice to actually see people wearing their watches and chains.....as I said right back at the start of this topic!


----------



## Shangas

Hi guys,

Perhaps I made my posting unclear.

I know where I can buy a vesta-case. That's not the problem. It's buying the matches that have me stumped.

It's interesting to see what people have clipped to their watch-chains. Coin-cases, match-cases, masonic fobs, scissors, wax-seals...

This is what I have clipped to mine:










Sealing-stamp (unengraved).

I usually carry this on my chain, though:










Fountain pen. 1925 Wahl Art Deco. 14kt gold-filled.

Vest-pocket fountain pens were popular from the 1900s to the 1930s. By the 40s when pocketwatches started becoming REALLY dated, most pen companies stopped making vest-pocket pens. They used to be really popular. Companies like Parker, Waterman, Sheaffer, Wahl, Conway Stewart and others, used to make lots of them.

I also used to have this:










A gold 50c piece minted to mark Queen Elizabeth II's Golden Jubilee.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Surely you must have  these  in Australia, Shangas....if not, pop into your local specialist smokers emporium and ask about strike anywhere matches.......


----------



## Shangas

Hi Rodger, I'm sorry to say that I have never seen matches like that. But I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## a6cjn

Shangas said:


> Hi Rodger, I'm sorry to say that I have never seen matches like that. But I'll keep an eye out.


I was quite surprised when you said that Shangas but after trolling around t'internet, it seems that the company closed down in Australia in the 1980's.

It also seems that matches come under 'hazerdous' chemicals restrictions and there are issues with them being imported and in some some states in the US, they can't be moved from one state to another ???

I did find this Australian product

Now my understanding of a 'safety' match was that they can only ignited by striking them on the surface of the side of the box they are sold in, however, comments on the net suggest they can be struck anywhere

Might be worth buying a box and having a play

Chris


----------



## Shangas

I have a pack of Redheads on my desk. And no, they're not strike-anywhere matches. I have a box full of antique vesta-matches from the 1880s in my writing-box, but they're so fragile and probably just as rare, that I'd never dare try to light one. This is what they look like:



















Striking surface on top:










The little hole on the bottom right is to put the burning vesta in, after lighting it.


----------



## AlanJohn

Those are both nice idea. Sealing stamp and the gold pen. Haven't seen them on a chain before.



Shangas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Perhaps I made my posting unclear.
> 
> I know where I can buy a vesta-case. That's not the problem. It's buying the matches that have me stumped.
> 
> It's interesting to see what people have clipped to their watch-chains. Coin-cases, match-cases, masonic fobs, scissors, wax-seals...
> 
> This is what I have clipped to mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealing-stamp (unengraved).
> 
> I usually carry this on my chain, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fountain pen. 1925 Wahl Art Deco. 14kt gold-filled.
> 
> Vest-pocket fountain pens were popular from the 1900s to the 1930s. By the 40s when pocketwatches started becoming REALLY dated, most pen companies stopped making vest-pocket pens. They used to be really popular. Companies like Parker, Waterman, Sheaffer, Wahl, Conway Stewart and others, used to make lots of them.
> 
> I also used to have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gold 50c piece minted to mark Queen Elizabeth II's Golden Jubilee.


----------



## Shangas

Sealing-stamps were very common in the 18th and 19th centuries. The vest-pocket fountain pens (that's what they're called) were popular during the first quarter / first third of the 20th century. They really died out after WWII.


----------



## gallch

A bit late to the party, but I have a Double Albert in silver which was a 21st present from my parents. On one end is my late grandfather's pocket watch with a gunmetal back to protect from magnetic fields (he was an engineer) and on the other is a 1952 QE II Coronation Crown piece. In the middle a silver threepenny bit from 1931.

I wear the ensemble with the waistcoat I had made for my wedding on special occasions, sometimes in my jacket lapel with the chain doubled and the Crown taken off, and once a month I wear it with a uniform waistcost at Medstead and Four Marks station on the Mid-Hants Railway where I am platform staff.

Chris


----------



## Shangas

So we're not good enough for you, huh Chris? All too mean and low and base and depraved, for you to even THINK of giving us a photo?

We know your game...

*shifty-eyes*


----------



## gallch

Shangas said:


> So we're not good enough for you, huh Chris? All too mean and low and base and depraved, for you to even THINK of giving us a photo?
> 
> We know your game...
> 
> *shifty-eyes*


Aww, not fair - I still haven't spent the time to work out how to do the upload thingy...


----------



## AlanJohn

I've been bidding on ebay for pocket watch fobs and have won the bidding on two of them.

I will add photoes of them when they arrive.

Still can't access photobucket, so it will be a URL link.

AlanJohn.


----------



## a6cjn

AlanJohn said:


> I've been bidding on ebay for pocket watch fobs and have won the bidding on two of them. I will add photoes of them when they arrive.Still can't access photobucket, so it will be a URL link.AlanJohn.


Alan, from a mate who uses Flickr, these are his instructions

In flickr

1 open the picture

2 Click share and a drop down menu appears

3 Click on Grab the HTML/BBCode

4 Select BBCode

5 Select the size in the drop down menu I use large

6 Copy the code and paste it into the thread without using teh IMG code button

Hope that helps and look forward to seeing the fobs

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Yep, that works Alan....follow Chris's instructions above...I tried it (from your link) as far as the preview post and your pic came up...I didn't post it though, as it's your pic and you might not like me putting it up. :thumbsup: When you select the largest option (I think it was medium 640x640) you will see the codes come up in the box above...copy the whole lot (I couldn't copy an individual one) and paste into your post and it should work.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> (I think it was medium 640x640)


Sorry.....medium 640x480..... :duh:


----------



## AlanJohn

I have a new victorian fob here on an old watch I wear around the house. I got it on ebay and it has a victorian 3 pence piece behind glass, unfortunately, the glass is scratched some. The watch is quite old and was given to me by a rail worker.





a6cjn said:


> That's a lovely set Roger and the picture frame really works
> 
> I used to have a fair collection of fobs but I can only dig up one old pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a strap similar to yours there and a locket which holds a couple of pics.
> 
> I've got a couple of masonic balls as well (that just doesn't sound right  )
> 
> I often wondered if any were ever made in silver, I've never come across one
> 
> I normally wear mine with a waistcoat or use the lapel buttone hole and put the watch in my top pocket (a la Tim Wannacot)
> 
> It's a pity more watches aren't worn and kept in running order
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

Thanks for the info' I'll certainly give it a try.



a6cjn said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been bidding on ebay for pocket watch fobs and have won the bidding on two of them. I will add photoes of them when they arrive.Still can't access photobucket, so it will be a URL link.AlanJohn.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, from a mate who uses Flickr, these are his instructions
> 
> In flickr
> 
> 1 open the picture
> 
> 2 Click share and a drop down menu appears
> 
> 3 Click on Grab the HTML/BBCode
> 
> 4 Select BBCode
> 
> 5 Select the size in the drop down menu I use large
> 
> 6 Copy the code and paste it into the thread without using teh IMG code button
> 
> Hope that helps and look forward to seeing the fobs
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## AlanJohn

a6cjn, thanks again, it worked fine.



AlanJohn said:


> Thanks for the info' I'll certainly give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> a6cjn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been bidding on ebay for pocket watch fobs and have won the bidding on two of them. I will add photoes of them when they arrive.Still can't access photobucket, so it will be a URL link.AlanJohn.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, from a mate who uses Flickr, these are his instructions
> 
> In flickr
> 
> 1 open the picture
> 
> 2 Click share and a drop down menu appears
> 
> 3 Click on Grab the HTML/BBCode
> 
> 4 Select BBCode
> 
> 5 Select the size in the drop down menu I use large
> 
> 6 Copy the code and paste it into the thread without using teh IMG code button
> 
> Hope that helps and look forward to seeing the fobs
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AlanJohn

AlanJohn said:


> Her is hoping this image is accepted. I have tried and failed before.
> 
> It is my silver key wind watch, which is made in Chester and is around 1900. Double albert and fob and a folding scissors.




Me and my double albert. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Now with a real picture. AlanJohn.


----------



## a6cjn

And very smart you look too Alan :thumbsup:

I've been thinking about that trombone chain you posted and fancy having a go at making one

Something else put on the 'to do' list 

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AlanJohn said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her is hoping this image is accepted. I have tried and failed before.
> 
> It is my silver key wind watch, which is made in Chester and is around 1900. Double albert and fob and a folding scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my double albert. by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> 
> Now with a real picture. AlanJohn.
Click to expand...

That's the one that I got to the 'preview post' stage, but refrained from final posting for courteous reasons. Lovely picture, Alan....you may consider posting it in the 'What do you look like?' thread in the Playground forum, which at present runs to 44 pages!


----------



## AlanJohn

NURW2 by velocipede228822, on Flickr

A new chain and fob had on ebay. The fob is for the National Union of Railway Workers.


----------



## AlanJohn

NURW by velocipede228822, on Flickr

The other side of the fob.


----------



## AlanJohn

newchain by velocipede228822, on Flickr

How it looks on my waistcoat.


----------



## a6cjn

Very smart indeed Alan

We used to call those types of chains, very un PC I know, 'gypsy' chains.

They weigh very heavy and are now regularly scrapped, particularly the gold ones, and are becoming harder to find.

The enameled fobs used to be as cheap as chips but I've always liked them and I feel sure that more and more will come up for sale when folk know that they now have some value.

When the sporting memorabilia boom happened, there was a flood of football, boxing, swimming etc.. medals for sale, they were originally described as medals but they could be used as watch fobs.

Chris


----------



## BroDave

Roger the Dodger said:


> Suited and booted! :blush:


Nice tie...looks like one from this end of the country. :thumbup:


----------



## AlanJohn

I've put pictures of some newly aquired fobs on the new section. New Fobs.For those that are interested.


----------



## Shangas

New waistcoat. Pinstriped grey. Five buttons, two pockets. Silk-backed & lined. Seven dollars at the local thrift-shop. Can't wear a nice watch without a nice waistcoat...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Very nice, mate! You look ready to 'Play it again, Sam!'


----------



## Shangas

I can actually play that song on the piano, so don't tempt me, you may regret it!


----------



## a6cjn

Were you breathing in when the pic was taken? :grin: :grin:

Chris


----------



## Shangas

You don't think it fits well?


----------



## Guest

I have a Leatherman Micra on my waistcoat chain, mainly to keep the chain in place (and also for opening the occasional bottle of beer).

Not really a fan of pocket watches. *prepares to duck*


----------



## AlanJohn

Shangas said:


> New waistcoat. Pinstriped grey. Five buttons, two pockets. Silk-backed & lined. Seven dollars at the local thrift-shop. Can't wear a nice watch without a nice waistcoat...


Nice waistcoat Shangas, I like the hat too.I always wear both. Except in bed .


----------



## Shangas

For $10 at the local thrift-shop...



















I've been after a cobalt blue waistcoat for a LONG time! I love it!


----------



## AlanJohn

Smart one Shangas. I wore my suede waistcoat today with silver chain and fob.


----------



## Krispy

Hello All,

I can't match any of you for class or style or even size of collection.

Here's the 4th pocket watch I've acquired, bought to match the recent RLT watch that came my way. 'British Made' Aviation which I imagine is from the 60's?

Anyhoo...here she is...


----------



## AlanJohn

KrispyDK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I can't match any of you for class or style or even size of collection.
> 
> Here's the 4th pocket watch I've acquired, bought to match the recent RLT watch that came my way. 'British Made' Aviation which I imagine is from the 60's?
> 
> Anyhoo...here she is...


How old is that watch? Looks like it is missing a bow?


----------



## Krispy

Well, I'm reliably informed that the Aviation pw is from the early 50's. It is missing its bow so I am looking out for a cheap 'spares or repairs' dinner on ebay.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

KrispyDK said:


> Well, I'm reliably informed that the Aviation pw is from the early 50's. It is missing its bow so I am looking out for a cheap 'spares or repairs' dinner on ebay.


Dave, if you check out Cousins UK, they sell packs of pocket watch bows, gold finish and silver finish. Â£3.65 for a pack of 12 assorted sizes...item no. B31276 and B31277 respectively. If you're going to get into watches in a big way, they're the guys for a lot of the parts you'll need. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanJohn

W.Watch chain by velocipede228822, on Flickr

A nice silver watch chain I purchased at an antiques fair.


----------



## Shangas

Nice chain!! Looks like it was a good buy. I know zot about silver, but that looks like a pretty chain.


----------



## AlanJohn

Shangas said:


> Nice chain!! Looks like it was a good buy. I know zot about silver, but that looks like a pretty chain.


I bought it at an antiques fair, knocked down to Â£20 from Â£30, it was practically black, but after the Ultra Cleaner had done with it, the silver shone.


----------



## a6cjn

Another nice chain Alan and a very good price too.

I think your ultra sound cleaner is beginning to pay for itself

I did wonder if you have access to a sewing machine, if you did, you might consider putting an extra buttonhole in your waistcoat for the T bar of the chain

At the time when pocket watches were regularly worn, bespoke tailors always used to offer the option of an 'extra' buttonhole in the left side of a waistcoat to accommodate the T bar.

It had a couple of advantages, being only on the left, front side of the waistcoat, it didn't interfere with its fastening and unfastening and the line of the coat. If you were a real toff and you had more than one watch chain and/or waistcoat, you could have the buttonhole positioned so that it fit a particular chain and looked 'just right'

And as you have more than one chain and several waistcoats, I think you can now officialy be described as a 'toff'









Chris


----------



## Shangas

In my experience, it's better to button up the hole which you put the watch-chain through. Leaving it open (like with a waistcoat watch-hole) can mean that the chain might fall out at an inopportune moment. Of course, it's up to the user whether he wants this modification...some people want it, others don't. Personally I've never had a need for it. I just use a buttonhole and existing button on my waistcoat.

I remember a friend of mine said that wearing your pocketwatch on your waistcoat was not only the nicest place to put it, but also the safest place. He collects pocketwatches in a small way, same as I do, and he said how wearing your watch in your trousers or jacket pocket just isn't as safe from shock as we'd like to think. He told me he damaged a perfectly good Hamilton that way...


----------



## AlanJohn

Shangas said:


> In my experience, it's better to button up the hole which you put the watch-chain through. Leaving it open (like with a waistcoat watch-hole) can mean that the chain might fall out at an inopportune moment. Of course, it's up to the user whether he wants this modification...some people want it, others don't. Personally I've never had a need for it. I just use a buttonhole and existing button on my waistcoat.
> 
> I remember a friend of mine said that wearing your pocketwatch on your waistcoat was not only the nicest place to put it, but also the safest place. He collects pocketwatches in a small way, same as I do, and he said how wearing your watch in your trousers or jacket pocket just isn't as safe from shock as we'd like to think. He told me he damaged a perfectly good Hamilton that way...


I couldn't agree with you more Shangas. I also, sew velcro into my watch pocket to make it safe, I have had a watch drop out of my pocket even on a chain when bending over, the velcro stops this happening. And as you know by now, I always wear a waistcoat, so wouldn't dream of putting my watch in my trouser pocket.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I had my tailor put special watch chain button holes in a couple of my waistcoats as Chris mentioned...I find the T bar and chain sit better than being squashed into a normal buttonhole...on the reverse are a couple of cotton loops to hold the T bar secure and prevent it poking out the edge of the waistcoat.


----------



## a6cjn

Thanks for posting the pics Rodger as they clearly show what I was trying to explain

The first two pics show how the chain hangs symetrically and you can imagine the difference there would be if the T bar was put in either the button hole above or below.

And the loops give it far more security than a traditional button hole

Yer a toff Rodger









Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

That looks pretty neat looking Roger.But I have over a dozen waistcoats, and for what it would cost for me to have extra button holes put in them, I could buy another watch


----------



## Shangas

Went out for a party tonight dressed as you see below...










I got three comments from different people...

1. "I came here tonight hoping to be the only person here wearing a tie...but I see I've been beaten..."

2. "Nice hat!"

3. "You look like the White Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland!"

First one was because of my grey and red tie.

Second one was because of the grey, beaver-fur trilby hat.

The third one had me stumped...until the girl who said it pointed to my watch-chain!


----------



## Deco

Shangas said:


> Went out for a party tonight dressed as you see below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got three comments from different people...
> 
> 1. "I came here tonight hoping to be the only person here wearing a tie...but I see I've been beaten..."
> 
> 2. "Nice hat!"
> 
> 3. "You look like the White Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland!"
> 
> First one was because of my grey and red tie.
> 
> Second one was because of the grey, beaver-fur trilby hat.
> 
> The third one had me stumped...until the girl who said it pointed to my watch-chain!


Sorry, but I just can't believe no one commented on your lack of shoes........


----------



## Shangas

Shoes worn were medium-brown leather shoes + brown socks.


----------



## sam.

After seeing all these very smart picks,i've been inspired to buy a waistcoat. B)

I usually wear my watches in my jeans (pocket watch)pocket,attached with a chain to a belt loop,but i think the watches receive more shock through the ground that way.

Anyway i just measured my chest at 48 and a half inches,as i'm buying online,do i buy one that size or one a bit bigger?,sorry i know nothing about buying clothes,my other half's have always done that!


----------



## a6cjn

sam. said:


> After seeing all these very smart picks,i've been inspired to buy a waistcoat. B)
> 
> I usually wear my watches in my jeans (pocket watch)pocket,attached with a chain to a belt loop,but i think the watches receive more shock through the ground that way.
> 
> Anyway i just measured my chest at 48 and a half inches,as i'm buying online,do i buy one that size or one a bit bigger?,sorry i know nothing about buying clothes,my other half's have always done that!


Wise move :grin: before ordering though, I would have a look around to see if there is a Moss Bros or similar wedding outfitters local to you. They will have dozens for you to try on and very often have some for sale at very low prices

Post a pic if you get one :yes: :yes:

Chris


----------



## Shangas

A good-fitting waistcoat shouldn't bunch up or tighten up on you when you sit down and/or lean forward. If it feels like a corset instead of a waistcoat - it's too small.

On the other hand, if you feel like you have an abundance of cloth and everything's flapping around, it's obviously too big.

Most waistcoats today are of the five-button, two-pocket variety but if you shop around, you can get other variations. I buy most of my waistcoats at thrift-shops. The one I'm wearing in that photo was $5 from my local charity shop. It had a rip along an inside seam, but some needle and thread soon set that to rights. Otherwise, it's a perfect waistcoat.


----------



## sam.

a6cjn said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing all these very smart picks,i've been inspired to buy a waistcoat. B)
> 
> I usually wear my watches in my jeans (pocket watch)pocket,attached with a chain to a belt loop,but i think the watches receive more shock through the ground that way.
> 
> Anyway i just measured my chest at 48 and a half inches,as i'm buying online,do i buy one that size or one a bit bigger?,sorry i know nothing about buying clothes,my other half's have always done that!
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move :grin: before ordering though, I would have a look around to see if there is a Moss Bros or similar wedding outfitters local to you. They will have dozens for you to try on and very often have some for sale at very low prices
> 
> Post a pic if you get one :yes: :yes:
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

That's a great idea Chris,as you say,i'll get to know my size,and what suits me,and maybe pick up a bargain while i'm there. 

I think there's one in my local town,so i can pop off there in the next few days.

.......I may post a pick if i look dashing enough.


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> A good-fitting waistcoat shouldn't bunch up or tighten up on you when you sit down and/or lean forward. If it feels like a corset instead of a waistcoat - it's too small.
> 
> On the other hand, if you feel like you have an abundance of cloth and everything's flapping around, it's obviously too big.
> 
> Most waistcoats today are of the five-button, two-pocket variety but if you shop around, you can get other variations. I buy most of my waistcoats at thrift-shops. The one I'm wearing in that photo was $5 from my local charity shop. It had a rip along an inside seam, but some needle and thread soon set that to rights. Otherwise, it's a perfect waistcoat.


That's another great idea Shangas,and you picked up a real bargain there,5$! :thumbup:

i also might be able to buy a period (vintage) waistcoat,there are many charity shops in my local town of Blackwood....i feel like a man with a purpose!


----------



## AlanJohn

That's how I always dress Shangas, I always wear a waistcoat and chain and fedora,trilby or panama. I feel half naked if I don't, and people are always stopping me to say how smart I look. I guess they are not used to seeing others dress up to go out and about these days.

I guess I'm a bit of a dandy


----------



## Shangas

I guess that makes me a dandy too. My usual dresscode isn't too far removed from what you see there. I don't always wear a sportscoat and/or tie, though.

Waistcoats can be cheap or expensive.

My first waistcoat was a formal black one. $200.

My next waistcoat was something like $70. On sale.

I bought a nice brown, six-pocket, five-button number for $2!! That's one of my favourites.

The grey one you see there was $5.

A black, white-pinstripe one was...I forget...but it was a good price. Bought it in London.

I have a cobalt blue waistcoat which I bought for $15. That one is a BIT tight. Either that or I'm getting fat.

One good thing about waistcoats is that they're the one item of clothing that won't lie about your weight.


----------



## sam.

No luck yet on the waistcoat front, ,tried on quite a few now in the local charity shops.....none of them fit,as there all to small 

I was just finishing a long conversation with a sales assistant,who said she'd put any that come in,in my size, behind the counter,and i could have first pick,

when one of the customers said she would look for one at the bootsales she frequents,and drop it in to the charity shop,and i could give a donation to the shop,

then another lady said she'd keep an eye out and do the same! 

You've got to admire our Welsh community spirit.


----------



## Shangas

Men's waistcoats are getting popular again. So you may not have to wait too long. On the other hand, you may have to wait longer. Or you may have to be quicker off the mark to get them. In my experience, and it's considerable, good stuff doesn't last in thrift shops. If you don't grab it when you see it, you won't grab it at all.


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> Men's waistcoats are getting popular again. So you may not have to wait too long. On the other hand, you may have to wait longer. Or you may have to be quicker off the mark to get them. In my experience, and it's considerable, good stuff doesn't last in thrift shops. If you don't grab it when you see it, you won't grab it at all.


That was my experience to Shangas,when i gave a waistcoat that didn't fit me back to the sales assistant,before she could put it back,a gentleman asked if he could try it on,it fit him well and he bought it there and then,and she did say,waistcoats don't last long when displayed in the shop.


----------



## sam.

My lucky day! :yahoo:

Just been out to a local village called Newbridge,amongst other little shops,they have one charity shop there,and a gentleman's outfitters.

I was led out the back of the charity shop,as they don't display their waistcoats on the shop floor?,(good news for me)and tried on the eight that they had,

luckily three fit me very well,i was charged the whole sum of Â£4,so i gave her a fiver and left very pleased,and headed for the outfitters.

In the window i was greeted with waistcoats reduced from Â£30 down to Â£15,so i bought one of those to,

so in the space of half an hour i'd gone from no waistcoats at all,to owning four.

Anyway enough of my babble,here's some rushed pictures,as i've just got back in.

First two are originally from Burton.



















No label on this one,made in UK.










cont........


----------



## sam.

This one's from the outfitters.



















Here's my first hurried attempt at attaching a chain,(be gentle)i've got a nice fob to go on the end from the bay,

should be here in a couple of days. 










Sam. :cheers:


----------



## a6cjn

Well done Sam, you've got a nice selection there :thumbsup: and at the right price

It might be worth considering shortening the fob chain a little as they can 'catch' on stuff if they're too long.

Dunno why but I've always had the watch in the left side pocket

Chris


----------



## sam.

a6cjn said:


> Well done Sam, you've got a nice selection there :thumbsup: and at the right price
> 
> It might be worth considering shortening the fob chain a little as they can 'catch' on stuff if they're too long.
> 
> Dunno why but I've always had the watch in the left side pocket
> 
> Chris


Thankyou Chris. 

Thanks for the advice to,i thought it might be a bit to long myself,luckily the connecting ring i put on is not soldered,so will be easy to adjust when the fob arrives.

Thinking about it,it would make sense to put the watch in the left pocket,as its on the same side as the button hole,

so one could undo the waistcoat without having to swap pockets with the watch....i might do that myself.


----------



## sam.

I've just put a George V 1911 Gold Sovereign on the chain as a fob,till the other one's come through the post as a temporary measure,because i'm to impatient to wait.  

Here's a pick of the fob/pendant,it was my great grandfathers. 



















And here are the ones coming through the post.

1930's/1940 silver plated,i'm going to use it with a non silver chain and watch.

sales pick.










St Johns Ambulance Brigade Sterling Silver Fob,8.3 grams fully hallmarked,but not sure of the assay date yet.



















:cheers:


----------



## a6cjn

I think you are becoming hooked Sam :yes:

The fob was assayed in Birmingham and I think I see an uppercase 'D' which would make it 1928.

You may want to consider getting a little ultra sound cleaner - Â£15 - Â£18 from somewhere like Lidl or just use a toothbrush and some Fairy liquid to clean it up

Have to say Sam, I would reconsider using that sovereign as a fob 'cos with the gold price being what it is, with its frame it is worth Â£300+ and might tempt some scrote to snatch it and fobs are in a pretty vunerable position ('specially if you've got a paunch like me :lol: )


----------



## Shangas

The grey pinstripe looks very nice. A good purchase!!


----------



## sam.

a6cjn said:


> I think you are becoming hooked Sam :yes:
> 
> The fob was assayed in Birmingham and I think I see an uppercase 'D' which would make it 1928.
> 
> You may want to consider getting a little ultra sound cleaner - Â£15 - Â£18 from somewhere like Lidl or just use a toothbrush and some Fairy liquid to clean it up
> 
> Have to say Sam, I would reconsider using that sovereign as a fob 'cos with the gold price being what it is, with its frame it is worth Â£300+ and might tempt some scrote to snatch it and fobs are in a pretty vunerable position ('specially if you've got a paunch like me :lol: )


I think i'm already hooked Chris! :lol:

Its very hard to see,bit i think your right about the date,i'll confirm it when it arrives.

I'd like to get an ultrasonic cleaner,and below Â£20 is very reasonable,but for the moment its out with the toothbrush and washing up liquid. :yes: 

I think i'll stick to wearing the sovereign around the house,and at family events,i certainly wouldn't want to loose it the hard way!







:black eye:


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> The grey pinstripe looks very nice. A good purchase!!


Thanks Shangas,its one of my favorites to. 

I wore it yesterday with black suit trousers black shoes,white shirt,tie,and even put on my Great Grandfathers metal expandable sleeve garters/holders,i thought i looked the bees knees! B)


----------



## Shangas

Aaah, sleeve-garters. I've got a pair of those. I wear them occasionally, when the shirt I put on actually needs them.

Soon, you'll be collecting waistcoats. Already, I have...

Black. Four-pocket. Seven buttons. Black silk lining.

Dark grey w/light grey pinstripe. Two-pocket. Five buttons. Light grey silk lining.

Cobalt blue. Two-pocket. Five buttons. Cobalt blue silk lining.

Black w/grey pinstripes. Five buttons. Two pockets. Belted back. Black silk lining.

Chocolate brown. Five buttons. SIX POCKETS. Belted back. Black silk lining (but solid brown back).

Pinstriped blue low-cut waistcoat (my only one with lapels). Two pockets. Four buttons. Belted back.

Navy blue. Two pockets. Five buttons. Navy blue lining. (This one belongs to my brother, so it doesn't really fit me. There's a 6" height difference between us).

I'm always on the lookout for a nice waistcoat. I'd also like a white one, a red one, a tan/light brown one and a light grey one.

Strangely, these are all stand-alone waistcoats. I don't own a SINGLE three-piece suit. I wish I did, though...


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> Aaah, sleeve-garters. I've got a pair of those. I wear them occasionally, when the shirt I put on actually needs them.
> 
> Soon, you'll be collecting waistcoats. Already, I have...
> 
> Black. Four-pocket. Seven buttons. Black silk lining.
> 
> Dark grey w/light grey pinstripe. Two-pocket. Five buttons. Light grey silk lining.
> 
> Cobalt blue. Two-pocket. Five buttons. Cobalt blue silk lining.
> 
> Black w/grey pinstripes. Five buttons. Two pockets. Belted back. Black silk lining.
> 
> Chocolate brown. Five buttons. SIX POCKETS. Belted back. Black silk lining (but solid brown back).
> 
> Pinstriped blue low-cut waistcoat (my only one with lapels). Two pockets. Four buttons. Belted back.
> 
> Navy blue. Two pockets. Five buttons. Navy blue lining. (This one belongs to my brother, so it doesn't really fit me. There's a 6" height difference between us).
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for a nice waistcoat. I'd also like a white one, a red one, a tan/light brown one and a light grey one.
> 
> Strangely, these are all stand-alone waistcoats. I don't own a SINGLE three-piece suit. I wish I did, though...


Your probably right,i think i'll be on the lookout for another waistcoat when ever i'm out and about.

You certainly have a lovely collection Shangas,the six pocket one sounds very nice,as do they all.

I like sleeve garters to,the only time i see them now is on period American gangster films. 

Here's my Great Grandfathers,and his brass mining pocket watch protector.


----------



## sam.

I've been playing about again. 

I've changed my old Sterling silver broken necklace into a double Albert,and attached the sovereign,

a couple of the small attachment rings i put on there for now are steel,but i hope to replace them with silver soldered ones at a jewelers i used to work for.

I took it off this single Albert after this pick.










Here's the end result.


----------



## a6cjn

You're getting there now Sam

Personally, I think I would weigh that silver chain and work out what you'd get for it - silver price is good at the mo' and then keep an eye out for a graduated chain.

I would also have a look for a sovereign or vesta case that you could put in the other pocket.

Vesta cases have dropped in price dramatically and often only fetch their scrap value.

Sovereign cases were produced in a variety of metals and some of the brass, gun metal and steel examples can be bought quite cheaply

Don't forget to complete your ensemble of waistcoat, watch chain and arm bands, you need a nice pair of cuff links as well









Chris


----------



## sam.

sam. said:


> I've just put a George V 1911 Gold Sovereign on the chain as a fob,till the other one's come through the post as a temporary measure,because i'm to impatient to wait.
> 
> Here's a pick of the fob/pendant,it was my great grandfathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the ones coming through the post.
> 
> 1930's/1940 silver plated,i'm going to use it with a non silver chain and watch.
> 
> sales pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Johns Ambulance Brigade Sterling Silver Fob,8.3 grams fully hallmarked,but not sure of the assay date yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


I think i broke the link to the photo's somehow,so i've uploaded them again.


----------



## sam.

sam. said:


> My lucky day! :yahoo:
> 
> Just been out to a local village called Newbridge,amongst other little shops,they have one charity shop there,and a gentleman's outfitters.
> 
> I was led out the back of the charity shop,as they don't display their waistcoats on the shop floor?,(good news for me)and tried on the eight that they had,
> 
> luckily three fit me very well,i was charged the whole sum of Â£4,so i gave her a fiver and left very pleased,and headed for the outfitters.
> 
> In the window i was greeted with waistcoats reduced from Â£30 down to Â£15,so i bought one of those to,
> 
> so in the space of half an hour i'd gone from no waistcoats at all,to owning four.
> 
> Anyway enough of my babble,here's some rushed pictures,as i've just got back in.
> 
> First two are originally from Burton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No label on this one,made in UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cont........


Should be able to see them now.....i hope.


----------



## sam.

sam. said:


> This one's from the outfitters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first hurried attempt at attaching a chain,(be gentle)i've got a nice fob to go on the end from the bay,
> 
> should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam. :cheers:


Phew,that took ages to re edit all that lot,apologies everyone. :lookaround:


----------



## sam.

a6cjn said:


> You're getting there now Sam
> 
> Personally, I think I would weigh that silver chain and work out what you'd get for it - silver price is good at the mo' and then keep an eye out for a graduated chain.
> 
> I would also have a look for a sovereign or vesta case that you could put in the other pocket.
> 
> Vesta cases have dropped in price dramatically and often only fetch their scrap value.
> 
> Sovereign cases were produced in a variety of metals and some of the brass, gun metal and steel examples can be bought quite cheaply
> 
> Don't forget to complete your ensemble of waistcoat, watch chain and arm bands, you need a nice pair of cuff links as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


cuff links.....this is getting expensive! 

Actually i probably will buy myself a nice pair,after i've saved up for a nice antique or vintage silver Albert,

although they seem to fetch more than the silver pocket watches themselves sometimes, :shocking:

i'll have to be patient,and wait for a bargain to turn up.

I do have a few bits of scrap silver i could trade in to cover a bit of the cost,there's a jeweler in Blackwood that will buy it.

I would like to own a nice vesta or sovereign case,i've been looking at them online,and as you say,are reasonably priced,

another one to add to my growing shopping list. :lol:


----------



## Shangas

I have all kinds of vintagey mens' things to finish off my look apart from pocketwatches & waistcoats...

My sleeve-garters:










My hairbrushes:










My shaving-kit:










And a whole heap of other historical nicknacks...


----------



## sam.

All lovely items Shangas. 

I've never shaved with a cut throat razor,although i'd like to have a go...carefully,

liking the strop to.

Like you,i like to collect vintage and antique items/collectables,and even incorporate some of them into my lifestyle.

I do have two antique/vintage travel razors that i use,you have to assemble them to use,then disassemble to put back in their cases,they have nice metal razor cases with them,and the one still has the original blades in their packet.


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wotcha get, Sam......or is it a secret! :secret:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wasn't a watch Rog, ardon:
> 
> i bought a vintage fancy link pocket watch chain,complete.
> 
> Another sterling silver pocket watch fob,dated to 1938.
> 
> a sterling silver fob,dated 1919,my grandfathers birth year.
> 
> And a vintage swivel clasp,to go on the end of another chain.
> 
> Two of the auctions were only seconds apart,but still bagged em,
> 
> anyway i'm feeling much better now. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to some pics in the UKCAPW forum soon!
Click to expand...

Will do Rog,as soon as they arrive i'll post them here. :thumbsup:

I'm looking for a nice spinner fob now.


----------



## sam.

T


----------



## sam.

The fobs i bought last week came through the post,i've given them a clean up,so here's a few picks. 

I'm yet to discover what the left one has to do with the St Johns Ambulance Brigade,maybe a seller mistake?,

anyway me and Chris thought the very dirty hallmarks dated it to 1928,but after a clean up the date letter was revealed, L for 1935.

The makers stamp is Alexander Clark & Co Limited.

Here is some company info:

The business was established in 1891 by Clift Alexander Mawer Clark at 138 Fenchurch Street, London. Manufacturing premises were opened in 1894 at 29 Market Place, Oxford Street.

In 1900 the firm was active at Welbeck Works, Randall Street, Sheffield, transferring its activity to James Street Works, St. Paul's, Birmingham, in 1918.

The firm was active also at 188 Oxford Street and 29 Market Place, London (1906), 38-40 Mitre Street, Aldgate, London (1921) and 17 Sycamore Street, Sheffield (1921).

The partners were C.A.M. Clark, Louis Vernon Clark, Robert Fead Mosley and Robert Frederick Mosley (of R.F. Mosley & Co Ltd).

The firm was converted in 1912 into a limited liability company under the style of the Alexander Clark Co Ltd.

In 1912 the firm advertised its reproduction of silver historical pieces as the Tudor Bowl (period Henry VIII), the Tudor Cup, Antique Jug found on the excavations at Pompeii, Mediaeval Beaker (Henry VII, 1496).

In 1914 the Alexander Clark Manufacturing Co Ltd had 620 employees in the activities of silversmiths, cutlers, precious stone mounters and dressing bag manufacturers. It was specialised in the production of silver, "Welbeck Silver Plate" and electroplate, cutlery, fitted dressing cases and bags, high-class leather goods.

CHRONOLOGY:

Alexander Clark c. 1891 - c. 1898

The Alexander Clark Manufacturing Co c. 1898 - 1912

The Alexander Clark Co Ltd 1912 - 1940s.

They changed their silver stamp design a few times during the years the company was active.

Adverts:




























The one on the right is plated of course,i'm going to use it as an everyday fob.










cont.....


----------



## sam.

Couple more picks. 



















BTW i've been wearing a waistcoat and fob everyday.


----------



## sam.

sam. said:


> T


What the hell is T? :to_become_senile:

Never mind a double post mistake,but i could do with a cuppa.


----------



## a6cjn

Well done Sam

I think researching the history of a piece is as much fun as owning it

Look forward to seeing the pics of your latest purchases

Still no sovereign holder?

We're away for a couple of days house hunting but if you pm me your address, I'll see what I can find in me box when we get back

Chris


----------



## sam.

a6cjn said:


> Well done Sam
> 
> I think researching the history of a piece is as much fun as owning it
> 
> Look forward to seeing the pics of your latest purchases
> 
> Still no sovereign holder?
> 
> We're away for a couple of days house hunting but if you pm me your address, I'll see what I can find in me box when we get back
> 
> Chris


Wow Chris thankyou very much,what a Gentleman!

I agree i love the research,no sovereign holder yet,but i just missed out on a nice vintage gold tone/brass? pocket watch shaped one,by less than Â£2.  ^_^

Good luck with the house hunting. 

BTW the toothbrush and washing up liquid method worked a treat,clear hallmarks now.










:thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas

Nice fobs, Sam. They look nice with the waistcoat!


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> Nice fobs, Sam. They look nice with the waistcoat!


Thankyou Shangas,i'm wearing a waistcoat and pocket watch as i type this,and i've had one on during the day since i bought them,i went to the bootsale yesterday wearing one to,i'm hooked.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Looks like you had a successful weekend, Sam! Those fobs and chains look superb. If you ever fancy a vesta case or another silver fob, you know where to come!


----------



## Shangas

A word to the well-dressed: When wearing a Single Albert chain with watch-fob - Put on your necktie before putting on your watch.

I just spent an extremely frustrating twenty minutes trying to do a Full Windsor and the damn loop at the back of my tie (which you feed the leftover length through to stop it flapping around) kept catching on my watch-chain when I was getting dressed this morning. Pain in the butt.


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> Looks like you had a successful weekend, Sam! Those fobs and chains look superb. If you ever fancy a vesta case or another silver fob, you know where to come!


Outstanding Rog,thankyou very much! :blush2: 

Btw,the two new silver fobs arrived this morning,i'm going to give them a clean,and do some research on the agent/maker marks,

then hopefully post them here maybe tonight.


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> A word to the well-dressed: When wearing a Single Albert chain with watch-fob - Put on your necktie before putting on your watch.
> 
> I just spent an extremely frustrating twenty minutes trying to do a Full Windsor and the damn loop at the back of my tie (which you feed the leftover length through to stop it flapping around) kept catching on my watch-chain when I was getting dressed this morning. Pain in the butt.


 :lol: :lol:

You could try a cravat next time.


----------



## sam.

Here they are finally,i'd be grateful if someone could verify the dates please,

as i'm not absolutely sure i've got them right. 

first up..



















I think the date letter is for 1919,but it could be 1944?










I had no luck finding anything about the makers mark,but i did see other silver items with the same mark.










cont...


----------



## sam.

And here's the last one. 



















Again with this one i'm not sure of the date,the seller said it was 1938,which would tie in with the engraving,

but it looks like 1913 to me?










I only found a small bit of info on the maker.

W H Haseler Ltd,traded in the 1st half of the 20th century.



















:cheers:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I think you're right, Sam...it's Birmingham (anchor) and the letter is a lower case 'u' for 1919...the 1944 letter is a capital 'U'. Also, as Chris has pointed out before, the shape of the shield is also part of the hallmark...that one has bevelled edges at the top and the bottom corners are convex before the point in the middle...the 1944 bottom corners are concave before the point. (in my book, anyway).

Same with the 1913 one. It's a lower case 'o'...the 1938 'O' is a capital. The same applies to the shape of the shield as above.

Nice fobs, BTW.


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think you're right, Sam...it's Birmingham (anchor) and the letter is a lower case 'u' for 1919...the 1944 letter is a capital 'U'. Also, as Chris has pointed out before, the shape of the shield is also part of the hallmark...that one has bevelled edges at the top and the bottom corners are convex before the point in the middle...the 1944 bottom corners are concave before the point. (in my book, anyway).
> 
> Same with the 1913 one. It's a lower case 'o'...the 1938 'O' is a capital. The same applies to the shape of the shield as above.
> 
> Nice fobs, BTW.


Superb Rog! :notworthy:

Thanks for the conformation,and the extra info. 

The pocket watch chain came today btw,i'll upload a pick in a minute.


----------



## sam.

The chain came today,i've been cleaning it for hours,finished it a while ago,and my arms are ready to drop off, :lol:

I've no idea of its age,but i really like it. 

Sellers pick.










After a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

That's an absolutely stunning Albert...those 'roller' links are very unusual...are the 'rollers' fixed to each link or are they loose? Looks great with the watch too. Well done!


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's an absolutely stunning Albert...those 'roller' links are very unusual...are the 'rollers' fixed to each link or are they loose? Looks great with the watch too. Well done!


Thankyou Rog, 

Yes the rollers are fixed/soldered to each link,(not loose)the T bar can roll on its spindle to which i think is a nice feature.

Btw the watch is an old Swiss seven Jewell from i think 1900 1910s.


----------



## Shangas

Very interesting chain. I like this photo. It shows it off very nicely.


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> Very interesting chain. I like this photo. It shows it off very nicely.


Thanks Shangas,

I'm going to wear it out today,(attached to my waistcoat of course)i need to get a few more school related items for my Son,

who starts back again after the holidays on Monday.I think there's a few charity shops where i'm going,so i'll definitely be looking around those.


----------



## AlanJohn

That is a terrific chain, very unusual. I'd love to have it. Glad to hear you have been converted to waistcoat and watch chain, nothing looks better on a man. But I ususlly wear a cravat, so don't have to worry about tie ends :angel_not:


----------



## AlanJohn

Sam. I love your waitcoats, fobs and chains, Now you need to get a fedora or trilby and ditch the jeans :derisive:


----------



## Shangas

Cheap trilbies are easy to find. But be warned, once you start buying hats you'll never stop.

I have FOUR!

And I still want one more.


----------



## sam.

AlanJohn said:


> Sam. I love your waitcoats, fobs and chains, Now you need to get a fedora or trilby and ditch the jeans :derisive:


 :lol: :lol:

I don't know if i could give up my jeans! 

I've got some nice suits somewhere in the back of the cupboard though....for special occasions. 



Shangas said:


> Cheap trilbies are easy to find. But be warned, once you start buying hats you'll never stop.
> 
> I have FOUR!
> 
> And I still want one more.


No hat's yet but i picked up a nice tie pin,with chain and t bar for the button hole,and a locking jade and g/p pin for the tie,

and i found some silvered coloured cuff links,and i'm picking up two of my Grandfathers cravats later on.

Looks like i'm going in the right direction! :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

You must most definitely post a pic of the finished effect.....


----------



## AlanJohn

Shangas said:


> Cheap trilbies are easy to find. But be warned, once you start buying hats you'll never stop.
> 
> I have FOUR!
> 
> And I still want one more.


I can beat you there I have at least a dozen, haven't counted them lately


----------



## Shangas

You should wear your suits more frequently, man. Lying in a coffin is a special occasion.


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> You must most definitely post a pic of the finished effect.....


I think i'll be going to the gym then Rog.(loose a few pounds) :lol:



Shangas said:


> You should wear your suits more frequently, man. Lying in a coffin is a special occasion.


 :lol: :lol:

Very true Shangas,perhaps i will wear them more often! 

In reality the last time i wore a suit was only a couple of weeks ago,with a new waistcoat and watch,to see how smart i looked in the mirror! :yu:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

sam. said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must most definitely post a pic of the finished effect.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'll be going to the gym then Rog.(loose a few pounds) :lol:
Click to expand...

You and me both, Sam...my waistcoats are getting a bit tight now...I put it down to all the beer on holiday!


----------



## Shangas

If any article of clothing is more unforgiving of weight-gain than any other...It is the waistcoat. I have a nice, cobalt-blue waistcoat, which I think some of you have seen.

The moment I put on more than two kilos over my ideal weight, that waistcoat turns into a corset. Your waistcoats do not lie about your figure!


----------



## AlanJohn

Have you noticed, if you leave your waistcoats or suits in the wardrobe for long enough, they shrink?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AlanJohn said:


> Have you noticed, if you leave your waistcoats or suits in the wardrobe for long enough, they shrink?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one, Alan...I think mine fit 'The Borrowers' now!


----------



## sam.

Shangas said:


> If any article of clothing is more unforgiving of weight-gain than any other...It is the waistcoat. I have a nice, cobalt-blue waistcoat, which I think some of you have seen.
> 
> The moment I put on more than two kilos over my ideal weight, that waistcoat turns into a corset. Your waistcoats do not lie about your figure!


I know what you mean,only two of the four waistcoats i own fit me perfectly,the other two are slightly tight when i sit down,even with the bottom button undone,but i have gone from 16 stone two pounds,to 14 stone 9 pounds in about six months,so it shouldn't be to long before i'm wearing them comfortably. 



Roger the Dodger said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed, if you leave your waistcoats or suits in the wardrobe for long enough, they shrink?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one, Alan...I think mine fit 'The Borrowers' now!
Click to expand...

That was a good one! :lol:

Thats going to be my excuse to now!

Its actually a well known fact. :lol:


----------



## Shangas

Yes.

I bought ANOTHER waistcoat. This one is kinda terra-cotta tan-brown. A bit of a story behind this one.

In London in January, I got a chance to buy a tan waistcoat. But I couldn't find one that fit, being a short, tiny Asian guy. Then yesterday, I went to the local thrift-shop and found a tan waistcoat which looked pretty cool. Only it was HEEEWWWGGG!! Far too big for my tiny frame. So I passed.

Today, the Fates of Fashion hath smiled upon me. I went to the same shop and found TWO IDENTICAL waistcoats. Twins. Gemini. Same size, colour, manufacturer. A pair. And they were perfect for me. I took my time and picked the better one and left the not-so-good one for the shop. In reality they were both in perfectly excellent condition, I don't think they'd EVER been worn (or if they were, then worn only ONCE). The not-so-good one had a label that was rather faded and worn. The one I bought looked brand new. Absolutely NO imperfections at all.

The lofty price I paid for this?

$7.00

Here is what I bought:










Trousers are medium brown. Tie is yellow & white striped. Shirt is a kind of coffee-stained worn-in light, light, light brown; the result of years of use.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Looking sharp, mate!


----------



## Shangas

Thanks Roger.

Also, taking inspiration from Roger's photographs showing the alterations done to his Double Albert, I did a similar thing with one of my chains.

I took the swivel-clip from an effectively useless pocketwatch chain and attached it to the chain you see in that photo, removing first, the sealing-fob that you see there.

Now I can alternate my fobs!

In honour of the queen's visit to Australia, the current fob is an Australian 50c piece commemorating her Silver Jubilee (25 years on the throne; 1977).


----------



## AlanJohn

Looking good Shangas. Me, I would always wear bracers with a waistcoat, then you don't see the belt. Just a thought.

A friend made me a lovely waistcoat recently, but it has no pockets, so I have to wear my watch in my top pocket of my jacket when wearing it.


----------



## AlanJohn

new waistcoat. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Had a new waistcoat today at a charity shop for Â£4.50, another one to display my watchains on.This picture is over exposed, but you get the idea.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Looking sharp, Alan! :thumbsup: ...I must get some more pics of myself in my waistcoat, as I deleted the last ones.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

From post # 26 of the Seiko 7A54 Quartz Pocket Watch (Anybody ?) thread



SEIKO7A38 said:


> I did think, albeit breifly, about getting a waistcoat for it. :think: But it's really not me. :no:
> 
> Realistically, I think if I'm ever going to 'wear it', as such, it'll probably be with jeans. :shocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that trouser belt clip (as opposed to any other method of fixing on the end of the chain),
> 
> it's possibly how Seiko intended - even though they marketed it as the 'posher' Lassale brand.
> 
> The good news is that it fits quite comfortably into a Levi's 501 condom / pocket watch / ticket pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't fit comfortably into that particular pair of 501's any more. :blush:
> 
> Nowadays I tend to wear Wrangler 'comfort fit' - which also have a rather bigger watch pocket !


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nice to see you here, Paul...you could always try wearing it the American way, with a leather strap (fob) that clips to the bow on the watch and helps pull it out from your watch pocket. See  here , or with a short chain that clips to your belt loop as here...(Edit and indeed as your post






(I almost thought this was going to turn into a bluey!) Hope this helps a bit! Rog.


----------



## Shangas

Seiko, that chain isn't hooked on properly.

You thread the chain down the back of the belt, between the belt and your jeans.

Then you hook the clip onto your belt upside-down with the front of the clip showing.

That way, when you pull out your watch, you don't yank the clip off at the same time.

EDIT

I should point out that the chain in the VIDEO isn't hooked up properly, either. She's got it the wrong way around.

The ring-clip goes around the belt-loop.

The Teardrop clip goes around the watch-bow.

Do you REALLY want a bolt-ring clip, that slides open with a simple flip of your finger...to be holding onto your precious watch? All it takes is one slip and the watch falls out of the clip and smashes on the floor.


----------



## AlanJohn

Jeans? Perish the thought.


----------



## Shangas

Jeans? What are jeans? I've never seen them...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Roger the Dodger said:


> .... or with a short chain that clips to your belt loop as here...(Edit and indeed as your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I almost thought this was going to turn into a bluey!) Hope this helps a bit! Rog.


Thanks, Roger - I had already seen that YouTube video. :thumbsup:

Indeed it was the fact that her husband's vintage pocket watch *wouldn't* fit ....

that prompted me to try the 7A54 in the condom / ticket pocket of my old 501's. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Shangas said:


> Seiko, that chain isn't hooked on properly .... ad nauseum


Shangas, with respect .... You *seriously* need to 'get a life', Sir. :hi:

My apologies. I should have more correctly suggested that you take time to read prior posts properly:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> *Realistically, I think* *IF** I'm ever going to 'wear it'*, as such, it'll probably be with jeans. :shocking:


But perhaps you could advise the readership on the correct apparel / method of attachment for one of these:










See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120806687200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6342wt_934










I will admit that I placed a couple of half-hearted bids on it at the weekend, but decided to let it go. :thumbsdown:

I was going to buy it as a present for my girlfriend :skirt: but she wasn't very keen.

Her comment was: 'I suppose you'll be expecting me to wear matching red tassels'. :rofl2:



Roger the Dodger said:


> (I almost thought this was going to turn into a bluey!)


Unlucky !


----------



## a6cjn

SEIKO7A38 said:


> 'I suppose you'll be expecting me to wear matching red tassels


Now there's a thought 

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn

Deco said:


> Shangas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out for a party tonight dressed as you see below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got three comments from different people...
> 
> 1. "I came here tonight hoping to be the only person here wearing a tie...but I see I've been beaten..."
> 
> 2. "Nice hat!"
> 
> 3. "You look like the White Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland!"
> 
> First one was because of my grey and red tie.
> 
> Second one was because of the grey, beaver-fur trilby hat.
> 
> The third one had me stumped...until the girl who said it pointed to my watch-chain!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't believe no one commented on your lack of shoes........
Click to expand...

Looking very smart my friend...should have worn shoed though


----------



## AlanJohn

sam. said:


> I've been playing about again.
> 
> I've changed my old Sterling silver broken necklace into a double Albert,and attached the sovereign,
> 
> a couple of the small attachment rings i put on there for now are steel,but i hope to replace them with silver soldered ones at a jewelers i used to work for.
> 
> I took it off this single Albert after this pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the end result.


Looks great.Handstitched waistcoat too.


----------



## Shiner

Here's how I wear mine.


----------



## Shiner

Plus another.


----------



## Shiner

And one more.


----------



## Shangas

You've got some very nice chains + waistcoats, Shiner. I think I like this last one the best.


----------



## Shiner

Thanks Shangas,

The last one is a 9 carat gold double Albert with an amethyst swivel fob. The middle one is a very heavy sterling silver double Albert with a Royal Marine fob ( I served with the Royal Marines many years ago), and the first one a 9 carat gold double Albert with a 1905 HMS Victory medalette celebrating the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Trafalgar,that is made from copper salvaged from HMS Victory that was undergoing a re-fit at that time.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I must be having a senior moment here...I bought a beautiful DA early last year...or maybe even the year before...I know I posted pics at the time...but obviously not in this thread (which is silly, seeing as I started it all those years ago!)..so here's my latest...an 18ct double link Albert. I know this is in another thread somewhere as the pics are still on photobucket...anyway, here they are again.

This is the new DA compared to my old one...the new one is on top. Both have tapering links.










In this pic, you can see the difference in the link structure...in the old chain the links connect together, but in the new one, each link passes through two others, giving a much more substantial look.










A couple of pics with some 'ahem' special fobs....



















Full set with sovereign holder...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I have been after an Amethyst spinner fob for a long time, because 1.) My fobs are mainly Masonic, and I didn't have another to wear for 'normal' occasions, 2.) It's my birthstone (February) and 3.) Having seen Shiner's one above, it spurred me on to looking again.

I searched for a long time...most vintage 'amethyst' spinners seem to be made of coloured glass or paste rather than actual amethyst crystal (quartz), and are usually chipped around the facets/edges. However, when this one came along, it was different enough to catch my eye. It's a piece of amethyst taken from the point where the purple crystal joins the natural quartz, cut and then polished to have a lovely rounded perimeter. Each of the three faces presents a different pattern. The frame is 9ct gold and made of curb link chain, so it complements the links of the Albert. Very pleased with it indeed. Hope you approve too! :lol:




























A nice addition to the rest of my fobs...










On the waistcoat...


----------



## JWL940

Damn Roger, I (er, we) have just celebrated our 33rd wedding anniversary. Had those photos of the Amethyst spinner been posted a week earlier then... ;-)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Didn't realize that Amethyst was also the stone for 33years....I'll be aright then in another 15 years! :lol:


----------

